# BMOQ - September 2011



## Ayrsayle

Just figured I'd post this up, as some of us are starting to hear the good news.

Toss your names on here - would be really nice to get to know the people I will be working with!

Ayrsayle


----------



## Brandon J

I received the formal offer with BMOQ dates of September 26 - February 3 (arrive St.Jean September 24).  Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## Tethan

Hey there. I was wondering when a post about this course would be made.

Anyway, I'm headed there on the 24th as well and I'm looking forward to meeting you all. PM me if you want to exchange emails or facebook info.


----------



## jburchat

Hey Guys, I just got my phone call for BMOQ in September as well. I got accepted as an Armored Officer. What trades are you guys in for? Anyways, it will be good to meet you all in the fall.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Infantry Officer myself - Congrats Jburchat and Tethan, now we just have to wait (grins)


----------



## cnobbs84

Ahh nuts... 2 of 3 jobs I applied for are being selected. Good jobs guys, keep fingers crossed I get a call lol. I applied DEO for armour inf and health care admin hopefully ill see all of you in sept


----------



## Eastcoaster03

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> Ahh nuts... 2 of 3 jobs I applied for are being selected. Good jobs guys, keep fingers crossed I get a call lol. I applied DEO for armour inf and health care admin hopefully ill see all of you in sept



Pretty sure HCA doesn't get official picking till mid August... seemed to be a bit of competition in the trade as well and not many openings.


----------



## cnobbs84

Yeah August 12th is selection for HCA :S


----------



## clarkyo

I am on the East Coast and the recruiter told me that the selection date for Infantry/Armour Officer was August 2nd.  Does anyone know why offers have already been sent out?


----------



## Ayrsayle

To my understanding Infantry and Armoured both are selected locally - not on a specific set date. It might be that they have finished selection for the upcoming BMOQ however and will recheck in August.  I definitely got my offer on Friday for Infantry Officer.


----------



## cnobbs84

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> To my understanding Infantry and Armoured both are selected locally - not on a specific set date. It might be that they have finished selection for the upcoming BMOQ however and will recheck in August.  I definitely got my offer on Friday for Infantry Officer.



Oh ok... Cause I remember that the SGT did say something along the lines that BMOQ would most likely be in October. I'll call tomorrow and just get an update/


----------



## clarkyo

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> To my understanding Infantry and Armoured both are selected locally - not on a specific set date. It might be that they have finished selection for the upcoming BMOQ however and will recheck in August.  I definitely got my offer on Friday for Infantry Officer.



Ok thank you for the clarification Ayrsayle and congrats on the job offer.  I hear that the training is extremely demanding but worth it in the end.  I just handed my papers in at the end of June after finding out that MARS is a no go for the year (was merit listed too).  Hopefully everything will move quickly.


----------



## jmusic88

I officially accepted the offer. See you guys all September 26!

So far I am the only EME guy here. Hopefully there will be more!


----------



## sky777

jmusic88 said:
			
		

> I officially accepted the offer. See you guys all September 26!
> 
> So far I am the only EME guy here. Hopefully there will be more!


Congratulations!!!!
One of my  choices is  EME. If they offer me I can be also EME.We'll see.
I hope ...


----------



## Brandon J

Congratulations to jmusic88, Tethan, jburchat, and Ayrsayle.  I look forward to meeting all of you in September, the people will certainly make the place.  I'm 23 from Ottawa, Ontario, DEO Infantry Officer, what about you guys?


----------



## jmusic88

sky777 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!
> One of my  choices is  EME. If they offer me I can be also EME.We'll see.
> I hope ...



Thank you!! and I hope you get your #1 choice or any choice at that!



			
				Brandon J said:
			
		

> Congratulations to jmusic88, Tethan, jburchat, and Ayrsayle.  I look forward to meeting all of you in September, the people will certainly make the place.  I'm 23 from Ottawa, Ontario, DEO Infantry Officer, what about you guys?



I am 22 but I will turn 23 on the 14th of September, so going to BMOQ and being yelled at will be my birthday gift  haha.
Oh and from Toronto! But I will be leaving from Ottawa on the 24th to Montreal on the train, and then to St-Jean so I will probably see you on the train!


----------



## Ayrsayle

Thus far, I'll be the token "old guy" - 27, will be 28 during BMOQ - Infantry as well.


----------



## aesop081

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Thus far, I'll be the token "old guy" - 27, will be 28 during BMOQ - Infantry as well.



As hard to believe as it may be, there are people out there who receive offers, join the CF and attend basic training never having registered here as users or even heard of this site.


----------



## Ayrsayle

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> As hard to believe as it may be, there are people out there who receive offers, join the CF and attend basic training never having registered here as users or even heard of this site.



Yes, but I for one consider myself quite lucky to have access to the information posted on here - like getting to know a few of my fellow "works in progress".

People join the CF without knowing about Army.ca? quick guys, we've got 2 months to fix that!  ;D


----------



## aesop081

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Yes, but I for one consider myself quite lucky to have access to the information posted on here - like getting to know a few of my fellow "works in progress".
> 
> People join the CF without knowing about Army.ca? quick guys, we've got 2 months to fix that!  ;D



I was just trying to say that i doubt you will be the "token old guy". You are too young for that and there will be more people on course with you than just those who post here.

Good luck.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Thank you. I think when it all boils down I'll be nicely in the middle - as all DEO applicants would be at least 22+ in order to have a degree. We'll all get yelled at the same however (grins)

Just as a re-iteration for those who recently get their good news - the four of us have set up a Facebook group to get to know each other - send me a PM with your name and I'll add you to the group.


----------



## tomvan60

I just got the call for Armoured Officer!!  congrads to all everyone who has received the good news and I look forward to meeting you all at the end of Sept.

For those waiting for Armoured Officer positions:  I was merit listed on Jul 3 2011.  On July 3 there was only 3 positions left (down from 45 at the beginning of April 2011).


----------



## RattyP

Hello, everyone:

This is my first post so please bear with me.

I am also going to be joining all of you for BMOQ in September.  I was merit listed late May 2011 for an Armour Officer position,after a year and a half long wait for another trade.  I am very happy, however, that I finally am here and in this trade.

As for age... well, it looks like so far, I may be the eldest one in the pack.

I look forward to meeting you all soon.  I am coming from just outside Toronto.  I would love to hear from anyone who is going... feel free to PM me.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Congrats guys! A bunch of us are on a Facebook group (feel free to send me a PM of how to get a hold of you that way). Now we all just need to hurry up and wait for Sept.

Armoured only had 3 spots since my interview (Applied as Infantry, but had Armoured as my second choice).


----------



## Brandon J

Congratulations to Vandy and RattyP!!!

I noticed on the CFLRS site that there are 2 platoons for BMOQ starting September 26th and ending February 3rd, L0067E (L11) & L0068E (L12).  Has anyone here been told what platoon they are with or is that something we find out at our enrolment ceremony or when we get to St. Jean?


----------



## RattyP

I have not heard anything yet in terms of platoon assignments.


----------



## cdnrn

Hey all,

Congrats to everyone whose gotten their acceptance to BMOQ Sept.26th,

Today I went into my RC to see if there was an update on my profile, and im happy to report that I too was accepted for BMOQ Sept.26th

Im in for DEO Nursing Officer, See you guys soon!


----------



## RattyP

Congrats, cdrn!


----------



## NursyNurse

cdnrn said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Congrats to everyone whose gotten their acceptance to BMOQ Sept.26th,
> 
> Today I went into my RC to see if there was an update on my profile, and im happy to report that I too was accepted for BMOQ Sept.26th
> 
> Im in for DEO Nursing Officer, See you guys soon!



Hey cdnrn,

Congrats ! Things have finally moved ahead since our last message !  I also got the new today that I am in for DEO Nursing Officer  ;D

However, I won't have the pleasure to meet you then, since I'm going on the October course.

Best of luck to all !


----------



## reboog

I called my CFRC last week and they told me my selection doesn't happen until Aug 2. I don't know how much more of this waiting I can take  :'(


----------



## sky777

reboog said:
			
		

> I called my CFRC last week and they told me my selection doesn't happen until Aug 2. I don't know how much more of this waiting I can take  :'(


You much lucky - my selection doesn't happen until Aug 19 .Good luck to us and all who are waiting for it!!!


----------



## reboog

sky777 said:
			
		

> You much lucky - my selection doesn't happen until Aug 19 .Good luck to us and all who are waiting for it!!!



I just got the phone call! The CFRC seems to be pretty good about keeping to its schedule, so I'm sure you'll make it in Aug 19. Good luck, sky


----------



## sky777

reboog said:
			
		

> I just got the phone call! The CFRC seems to be pretty good about keeping to its schedule, so I'm sure you'll make it in Aug 19. Good luck, sky


Congratulations!!! And thanks for wishing the luck. I hope all be OK.


----------



## Tollis

Oops meant to post in the BMQ September not BMOQ.  Guess I got to excited sorry :-[


----------



## Anton1981

Hey, guys. I've accepted my offer as well DEO Nursing Officer. I'm 31... Very excited!!! Who is doing what for physical fitness just out of curiosity???


----------



## Ayrsayle

Lots of Nurses it seems - or at least lots of nurses finding this board! Congrats!

A bunch of us are on a facebook group Anton - send me a private message and I'll set you up with the details.

As far as physical fitness stuff, it varies. Today, I did a 5 Set pushup routine (20,30,20,20,til failure) and ran back and forth to work (around 11k, but split in half around my work day). I usually trade off days between biking and riding that distance and also alternate with pushups and situps on opposing days. Did nothing for the previous two days, as I was recovering from a particularly brutal hike ( Vancouver Favourite - the Grouse Grind!)

I've been running off and on for a year already however, and have been a rock climber for years. Mileage from various activities vary depending on where you are at.


----------



## Anton1981

I have been training pretty much consistently for a year. Did box fit type of training for a few months then singed up for thai boxing classes (have a background in it and I like to train in it more than just gym or running)...I started running as well and thinking of maybe getting a few sessions with PT just to get prepared as best as I can. 
Unfortunately, I am not on facebook...


----------



## reboog

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Did nothing for the previous two days, as I was recovering from a particularly brutal hike ( Vancouver Favourite - the Grouse Grind!)



What's your time? I just did the grind yesterday - going again monday perhaps.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Had a good run, did it in 46 minutes - friends with me did it in 53, and 67 respectively. I think we are planning on going again this monday sometime after 3, if you were interested.


----------



## reboog

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Had a good run, did it in 46 minutes - friends with me did it in 53, and 67 respectively. I think we are planning on going again this monday sometime after 3, if you were interested.



I'm going with a couple of friends in the morning (need to go to ICBC in the afternoon). Maybe next time?


----------



## Ayrsayle

Giving this topic a bump, in case there are any other newly accepted applicants wanting to meet the people they are heading out with.

How is everyone's PT/Training going?


----------



## sky777

jmusic88 said:
			
		

> I officially accepted the offer. See you guys all September 26!
> 
> So far I am the only EME guy here. Hopefully there will be more!


Yea,
One more EME is here. 
I have got my offer and  accepted.


----------



## AlexMDN

Hi there,

0067E, ENG O (0181), DOE, 37. I wish had as much opportunities as you guys for the PT, but with my crazy schedule I can go for the run only 1-2 times a weeks.

I'm probably going to see some of you on Sep 15 in New West. CFRC.

Cheers, Alex.


----------



## abc123

Hi everyone, I just got my call today - Infantry Officer. I had pretty much written myself off for the September BMOQ by now. I'm a little surprised at how close to the start date they made my offer, but it doesn't matter...I'm ready to roll. I can't describe how fired up I am to get started.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Congrats guys - feel free to join the BMOQ group on facebook (if you have it).

Congrats in particular ABC - pretty short notice, but you could have had to wait the last 3ish months like I have! Either way, your in!

Just send me a message once you've tried to join the group - ill approve you ASAP.


----------



## NBiederman

What recruiting office are you at?


----------



## abc123

HAWX said:
			
		

> What recruiting office are you at?



Ottawa


----------



## flavelle

I received my call yesterday with an official job offer! I'm going in as NCSE-O. Anyone else?

The NOAB didn't happen and according the MCC with whom I spoke, they won't be doing them anymore. 

See you all next weekend.


----------



## Maverick585

So you guys know, Platoon selection will happen when you arrive. The staff has a list that is sent from Ottawa (NDHQ) late in the week, the week before arrival. That list is just of the people coming. CFLRS makes up the platoon loading. I am not really sure how that happens, I just call the clerks and they print it for us. I do not think that CFRG has that information as it is it a local process. 

This is kinda funny, you guys knowing each other before you get there. The joys of technology eh? Well good luck on your course, and I might run into some of you in the halls. 

One other thing, the running isn't where most people mess of the PT test in week 0. It's the push ups. Make sure you can do 19 for males and 17 for females, these are the under 30 numbers. The arms must bend to 90 degrees when you bring yourself to the ground. I would work on that more than the running; or as well as. 

Just some helpful advice from your "loving" staff.

Cheers,

Mav

We don't yell, we motivate  >


----------



## sky777

Maverick585 said:
			
		

> So you guys know, Platoon selection will happen when you arrive. The staff has a list that is sent from Ottawa (NDHQ) late in the week, the week before arrival. That list is just of the people coming. CFLRS makes up the platoon loading.


What do you mean _"Platoon selection will happen when you arrive"_. I already know my platoon number.There are 2 platoons in September BMOQ- 67E and 68E.Some of us from 67E, some - 68E.


----------



## Maverick585

As in you know which Platoon you will be in?

The only people I know who knew that were the ones coming from RMC.

Maybe they have changed things, I don't teach BMOQ currently. 

That's cool if you do know. 

Cheers,

Mav


----------



## Ayrsayle

Almost there everyone, a few short days left. Look forward to meeting all of you in person when we get there. Hopefully there will be some time to meet people on Sunday.


----------



## Nostix

I'd give anything for a few more days.

Got my offer on the 19th. There's just not enough hours in the day to get everything done!


----------



## Ayrsayle

Makes me feel a little better about having to sit around for the last 3ish months though (laughs). If you need any help with anything paperwork related feel free to message - ill see if I can give a hand.


----------



## Deeds

Congrats to all who made the course.  Do Canada proud!


----------



## Allgunzblazing

All the best to the ladies and gents who're in their first week of BMOQ. Hoo boy - it must be such an awesome feeling to be finally there!


----------



## Ayrsayle

Thanks guys. It is a good feeling, but the pressure is on right from the get go. We lost two to warrior platoon already.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Two down already! I hope they're able to qualify when they're tested next time... I'm really nervous about the push ups part. I'm only able to do 40 right now. I've heard the instructors are very picky, so I'm counting 19 for that. The beep test is fine - I managed to get the CF version. I've saved it to my cell phone so I have it handy. Sit ups is fine too - 50 in a minute. 

Ayrsayle, I think us folk who're hoping to one day be in St. Jean are really appreciate the fact that you're posting despite the hectic schedule. Makes one understand almost firsthand what you all are going through. 

Cheers.


----------



## aesop081

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> but the pressure is on right from the get go.



That is how it is going to be everywhere you go and in everything you do in this business, from here on.

Good luck.


----------



## megany

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> Two down already! I hope they're able to qualify when they're tested next time... I'm really nervous about the push ups part. I'm only able to do 40 right now. I've heard the instructors are very picky, so I'm counting 19 for that. The beep test is fine - I managed to get the CF version. I've saved it to my cell phone so I have it handy. Sit ups is fine too - 50 in a minute.



Just make sure you can get down to the floor - and know that if you're retested, someone else will count your pushups.  I was touching the floor on my first test and the guy only said I did 1 and when I said "seriously?" ask I kept touching the ground, he cut me off entirely.  When I did the retest I pumped them out no problem.  The discrepancy between PSP staff is a huge problem.  

If you fail the test on the Tuesday/Wednesday you do it with your platoon, you will be retested with everyone else who failed that week, normally on the Friday morning.  They won't send you to Warrior without a retest.

Of course, if you fail in Week 9 and you don't meet the threshold, they will send you right to Warrior.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Hi Megsy, 

Thanks for your post. Quick question - when doing push ups does someone place a fist which has to be touched, or how does that work? The reason why I ask is because, I could be touching my chest to the ground everytime but it might appear that only the t-shirt is touching. This might appear to be a silly question, but please bear with me. 

Thanks,

AGB.


----------



## megany

They're not allowed to put a hand or anything under your chest.

You really only have to go to 90 degrees - that is, your elbow forms a 90 degree angle - but the PSP staff so all over the place on how they count that if you can do 40 pushups where you touch the ground, even though it's technically unnecessary, you'll be fine.  I can't stress enough at how much you want to exceed the minimums.  I had one PSP staff say I did 15 pushups and then on the next test I did they said I only did 1.  We had guys come to "remedial" pushups with us who could rip off 35 or 40 but on the initial fitness test their evaluator said they only did 12 or 13.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Thanks again. I've heard plenty of woe stories about the PSP staff. This is not a rant - its always better to set the bar high. 

I intend to be watching very closely when the staff demonstrate how they want the various test components to be done. I've read on this forum that even the hand-grip is very easy to fail because of movement, incorrect angle, etc. This is a concern for me, because I'm a very small built guy. 

When my time comes, I plan to go to my Recruiting Centre and request for someone to see if my form is correct. I don't think they will have an issue if I ask to sample the hand-grip machine either...


----------



## Maverick585

One option you have is to ask the PSP staff to place a pen where they want to you go down to. 

Also, to someone above, if you meet the CTC in week zero and fail the EXPRES in week 9, you may not go to WPC automatically, it depends on the outcome of the PRB. They could hold you over to retest in week 12/13. All depending on what your numbers are. 

TFT/CTC/EXPRES is a pain in the butt for staff to understand. 

If you fail TFT = you go home
you pass TFT but do not meet CTC you go to WPC for no more than 90 days
You meet CTC you continue training and have to meet EXPRES in week 8/9
You meet EXPRES you get to do a "real" one in week 8/9.

The first EXPRESS you do in week zero doesn't count per say. It is a test to see where you are in wrt the standard. We have had people you passed EXPRES in week zero and couldn't do it in week 8/9 and had to be recoursed for it. 

Here is the link to the manual:
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/fitness/library_e.asp

I hope that sheds some light on things for everyone, to the mods/ sunray, if you want a more detailed account, let me know and next weekend I can get some notes up for everyone.

Cheers,

Mav


----------



## aesop081

Maverick585 said:
			
		

> TFT/CTC/EXPRES is a pain in the butt for staff to understand.



Surprising, it is actually rather simple.


----------



## aesop081

Stacked said:
			
		

> My course also just had two people recoursed in week 10 because they failed to meet the pushup standards.



How is that even possible ?

I know it is a "back in the day" story but back then we did more pushups just to be allowed in the kitchen than what is required to pass the EXPRES test.........

WTF ??


----------



## Maverick585

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Surprising, it is actually rather simple.



on paper sure, but I can send you the 'eye chart" we have to follow for PT in BMQ/BMOQ.
When you have to start computing peoples scores based on the results based on age and gender, it becomes much more complex. Also, to add to the issue is if someone does fail, they retest Friday of week zero and then off to PRB if they fail again.

It is always a headache for staff in week zero.

Mav


----------



## aesop081

Maverick585 said:
			
		

> on paper sure, but I can send you the 'eye chart" we have to follow for PT in BMQ/BMOQ.
> When you have to start computing peoples scores based on the results based on age and gender, it becomes much more complex. Also, to add to the issue is if someone does fail, they retest Friday of week zero and then off to PRB if they fail again.



Still *sounds* relatively simple *to me*. Certainly less convaluted than some of the things most of us do for a living.


----------



## SkyHeff

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I know it is a "back in the day" story but back then we did more pushups just to be allowed in the kitchen than what is required to pass the EXPRES test.........
> 
> WTF ??



The only time I did more that 15 push-ups on my course was for the express tests. I hear the "back in the day" stories all the time from my dad & his buddies, and they can't believe how things have changed.


----------



## ballz

WTF... I did BMOQ from May to Aug in 2009 (so not very long ago) and we sure as f**k did more than 15 pushups after the EXPRES test. After the first inspection I owed 200 by the end of the week for having 8 buttons undone (20 per button), and we always did 20 after the inspection regardless.

Things shouldn't have changed that much... We had 6 or 7 people that didn't pass the EXPRES test the first time around for pushups, they ALL passed it in Week 8 or 9, whenever it was.


----------



## alejo

ballz said:
			
		

> WTF... I did BMOQ from May to Aug in 2009 (so not very long ago) and we sure as f**k did more than 15 pushups after the EXPRES test. After the first inspection I owed 200 by the end of the week for having 8 buttons undone (20 per button), and we always did 20 after the inspection regardless.
> 
> Things shouldn't have changed that much... We had 6 or 7 people that didn't pass the EXPRES test the first time around for pushups, they ALL passed it in Week 8 or 9, whenever it was.



Same for us on the BMOQ in Jan 2011. Three people had to be retested, but in the end everyone was able to pass the CF EXPRESS!


----------



## Ayrsayle

First actual break in about 5 weeks. Figure i can manage a quick update. Be as fit as you possibly can be - it will save youa world of pain later on. Im still a bit suprised how many in my platoon are overweight - they definately seem to be the ones nursing lingering injuries, etc.  Life is non-stop busy from 5 am til 11pm if not later - 18 hours never seems like enough time to get everything done.

All the staff are amazing, actually - yes you need a thick skin but once you demomstrate competence and a willingness to give it your all it becomes more of a quirky teacher/student relationship.  

We will be having a few VRs - best thing you can do is get on good terms with everyone and be willing to share/pool skills. I cant make a bed to save my life, but i polish shoes/ace inspections so i just trade with someone who is better then i. Never lie and always be honest even when you think you wont be caught - staff definately respects individuals willing to take their deserved lumps. Learn to love caffeine.

Good inspection or no, i get 25 push-ups every day irregardless. Sometimes they like to make us do it with the tac vest on just to 'build character'


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Hi there, 

Good to know that you're doing well. Quick question - right now I'm at stage 8 of the 20 MSR, 30 (text book) push ups, 50 sit ups and 10 over hand chin ups. I know that there is always room for improvement. But being a slightly older guy, I'm a little anxious about my numbers and the training in general. Do these look okay to you...? 

Any input will be very much appreciated. 

Thanks and all the best.


----------



## Ayrsayle

You'd be around the middle of the pack with those scores - and in fairness many people thought they did good numbers only to have a large number counted out for improper technique.  Id work on the running and pushups personally - it is where the majority of issues are coming from.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but figured an update never hurts. 

Out of our original 54 we are now down to 47 at the end of week 8. The reasons were pretty varied - vr's fitness etc. We have our re-do of the express test coming up and will likely lose a few more - they let you continue if you fail one of the strength tests in week one, but not week 9. 

You really do get used to the routine - 8 hours of sleep on the weekends feels like 11, 6 hours feels like 8 and 4 hours is just never fun (grins). We're mostly a combat arms platoon, so as expected we loved our time out in Farnham doing basic fieldwork. The staff have subtly shifted from yelling at us for all the things we do wrong to more of a coaching role - if we deserve it the yelling continues, but all in all they are more pleasant, etc. We've been lucky that most of the staff are also combat arms and they've taken a liking to us - we've been told they are adding elements which usually occur on CAP to better prepare us for that. 

I'll try and put up more details over Xmas as typing on this phone is tedious. Feel free to toss any questions my way regarding basic


----------



## Ayrsayle

At the end of the PT test yesterday, our numbers have changed again:
We had 6 failures - most for the pushups. Of those 6, 4 are allowed a retest (they were very close to their requirements, missing it by 1 or 2) and 2 were recommended by the Platoon Commander to be released from the platoon. They have a progress review board hearing where the OC will decide their fate. They were warned back on week 1 what might happen if they were not up to standard, given personal training plans to get them up to standard, etc. To note, these applicants thought they were above the minimum standards. 

I actually improved on my old scores: 32 to 41 pushups, 38 to 41 situps, and hand grip on each hand about 5 points. I admit to bowing out on the beep score early, wanted to save energy for the later portions of the test. Stayed the same at 10.5. A friend of mine pushed himself til 11.5 but did much worse on his hand grip later, so it really is a trade off.

I managed to get exemption status, which I had missed the first time around. Pretty happy about that.

In the final stretch here at BMOQ - most of the "recruit" portions are done and we've been focusing more on the "leadership" portions - more classroom stuff and mentally engaging processes as opposed to learning drill and military knowledge. Our days are shorter out of our rooms, but we have much more in terms of homework learning and practicing battle procedure and studying for exams. This will take us up to the Christmas break - coming back is right back into recruit-ish stuff - two weeks in the field, both of which are tests on our leadership ability (applying battle procedure and leading sections in the field).

Most of us are counting down the days til Christmas at this point - only a couple of more tests before Dec 15th!



			
				Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but figured an update never hurts.
> 
> Out of our original 54 we are now down to 47 at the end of week 8. The reasons were pretty varied - vr's fitness etc. We have our re-do of the express test coming up and will likely lose a few more - they let you continue if you fail one of the strength tests in week one, but not week 9.
> 
> You really do get used to the routine - 8 hours of sleep on the weekends feels like 11, 6 hours feels like 8 and 4 hours is just never fun (grins). We're mostly a combat arms platoon, so as expected we loved our time out in Farnham doing basic fieldwork. The staff have subtly shifted from yelling at us for all the things we do wrong to more of a coaching role - if we deserve it the yelling continues, but all in all they are more pleasant, etc. We've been lucky that most of the staff are also combat arms and they've taken a liking to us - we've been told they are adding elements which usually occur on CAP to better prepare us for that.
> 
> I'll try and put up more details over Xmas as typing on this phone is tedious. Feel free to toss any questions my way regarding basic


----------



## aesop081

Keep at it, keep improving. Enjoy the Christmas break.


----------



## Dou You

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> we have much more in terms of homework learning and practicing battle procedure and studying for exams. This will take us up to the Christmas break - coming back is right back into recruit-ish stuff - two weeks in the field, both of which are tests on our leadership ability (applying battle procedure and leading sections in the field).



Is it just me or do the 16 steps of battle procedure fit in nicely with the 12 Days of Christmas? Obviously you would have to add a few more days of Christmas but everyone would be okay with that...right?

The 12 Days of Christmas, The 16 Steps of Battle Procedure...both such cheery things  ;D.

Enjoy your much deserved break in December though and good luck in the rest of the course! Cheers!


----------



## reboog

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Out of our original 54 we are now down to 47 at the end of week 8.



If anyone's interested, the other platoon is currently at 45 out of the original 52+3.


----------



## ward0043

Thanks for the information Ayrsayle, it's interesting to hear about what you guys have to deal with.


----------



## TBone22

reboog said:
			
		

> If anyone's interested, the other platoon is currently at 45 out of the original 52+3.



That's most frustrating part of being on the merit list. For every course I'm not selected for there are a dozen jokers who waste everyone's time and money.


----------



## PMedMoe

TBone22 said:
			
		

> That's most frustrating part of being on the merit list. For every course I'm not selected for there are a dozen jokers who waste everyone's time and money.



And you know why those people are not on training anymore?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## aesop081

TBone22 said:
			
		

> For every course I'm not selected for there are a dozen jokers who waste everyone's time and money.



You could end up being one of these "jokers" so don't speak too soon. You won't know until you try it.


----------



## George Wallace

TBone22 said:
			
		

> That's most frustrating part of being on the merit list. For every course I'm not selected for there are a dozen jokers who waste everyone's time and money.




The CF is not the Educations System that guarantees 100% Pass Rates.   The CF seldom passes 100% of those who enrolled as NCMs or officers through Recruit and Basic Trades training (although it has happened and with the usual negative results).  It is detrimental to the professionalism of the CF to have "numpties" "Pass" and progress up the ladder to eventually produce more "numpties" and so on and so on.  This is not to say that it has not happened and it then becomes a case of us being our own worse enemy.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Not all of the candidates who "failed" were incompetent - in truth many of them were surprising to us. One was very intelligent, physically fit and the kind of guy who could lift up everyone's morale simply by being there - English was not his first language however and he was unable to get past one of the tests (which we all struggled on - many of us honors students or graduate students).  Still another was forced onto compassionate leave as his daughter was born unexpectedly early. He tried to stay on the course but was ultimately re-coursed to another platoon due to his unavoidable absence.

Yes, there were a few who looked really good on paper only to be horribly unsuited to military life, but that is a pretty broad (and unfair) brush for everyone.



			
				TBone22 said:
			
		

> That's most frustrating part of being on the merit list. For every course I'm not selected for there are a dozen jokers who waste everyone's time and money.


----------



## megany

TBone22 said:
			
		

> That's most frustrating part of being on the merit list. For every course I'm not selected for there are a dozen jokers who waste everyone's time and money.



I'm one of those failures.  I was recoursed twice.  Not because I couldn't hack the mind games or the drill or the tests (I was the top academic candidate in my course when I left)... not because I was sent to Warrior for failing the initial test... but because of bad luck.  I got sick on my first course and my lungs never healed.  I had serious breathing trouble walking.... sitting in the shade at the range... you name it.  I ran 7km with my platoon in morning PT and wheezed for ten minutes before I could try climbing the 10 storeys to my room.  Before joining the CF I was an active scuba diver (in the St-Lawrence, so diving in current and cold with no breathing issues) and now I don't know if I'll be able to do that again.  

No one, including myself, thought I would end up where I did.  I have strong leadership and project management skills.  I was physically fit enough that I could have passed the course if I stayed healthy.  When you end up at CFLRS you have no idea what could happen to you.


----------

